# Dove Fields



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Has anyone noticed if the ODNR has mowed/burned any of the dove fields yet? Especially in Wayne County at Funk or Killbuck WildLife Area? Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

The wildlife areas down here in SW OH had the lottery drawings for opening day and was able to scope out a few fields. Even though there has been very little rain there were green sunflowers and millet standing. Hope to get some cooler mornings this week to get the birds moving.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Was at funk today scouting for goose, fields are not mowed and didn't see any dove, or geese for that matter which took the wind out of my sails.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Did anyone make it out to killbuck dove fields yet..how are they?


----------



## mattwill00 (Jul 14, 2011)

Went to grand river WMA the past few days. Saw 4 doves from 7am to 10 am this morning, shot 1. Thats the most birds I've seen this season after 4 trips to grand river using decoys and everything.... Is private land really that much better?


----------



## AJ91WB (Aug 25, 2012)

I've been hitting the public land off of Bedell road (Berlin reservior area) mostly in the evenings lately. Nothing to spectacular thats for sure. They just don't seem to be flying much although I am seeing them up on the power lines.


----------

